# HAL causing console error message from cdrom



## mdg (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm running 7.2-stable.  Whenever I load the cdrom  I get the
following error message on the console:

```
acd0: FAILURE - unknown CMD (0x03) ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x20 ascq=0x00
```
This repeats over and over again, I assume as hald polls the 
device.  I can stop the message with the command

```
# hal-disable-polling --device /dev/acd0
```
This seems like a hack.  I am wondering what is causing this,
if my "fix" is reasonable, and if there is a better - perhaps
automated way to do this.

Thanks,
Mike Gass


----------

